# JAB camel hair coats



## boatswaindog (Nov 18, 2010)

Apparently they are being closed out at Joseph A Bank. The polo coat and single breasted camel hair coat are available for $180.00 in limited sizes. I own the polo coat. It may be made in a less luxurious fabric than ones selling for over a thousand dollars, but in style, detail and tailoring it is a fine coat. At the price it may be the best clothing value out there. This may be the only chance to buy an icon of American style at a give away price


----------



## dxrham (Nov 26, 2011)

boatswaindog said:


> Apparently they are being closed out at Joseph A Bank. The polo coat and single breasted camel hair coat are available for $180.00 in limited sizes. I own the polo coat. It may be made in a less luxurious fabric than ones selling for over a thousand dollars, but in style, detail and tailoring it is a fine coat. At the price it may be the best clothing value out there. This may be the only chance to buy an icon of American style at a give away price


 Thanks for confirming my feelings on the JAB camel hair coats. The $180 price is what they have been having it on "sale" for during the last several weeks I have been considering buying the polo coat. I remember my grandfather wearing a similar one decades ago, and I think that it would be a well suited coat to wear on Sundays or other occasions to dress up for. I unrstand that JAB is not the greatest in quality, but I am just looking for something to get me through until I can make some higher tier purchases.

Chris


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Exactly which coat do you mean?

They had the 100% camel hair 2 button sport coats on sale today for $99.

I am guessing you mean an overcoat?


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

OK, I can't stand this any longer.

For what JAB charges for a brand-new piece o' crap, tide-me-through, coat, you can buy a lifetime coat, albeit secondhand. No one will know it is secondhand, but it will get lots of compliments because it will be of high quality. Now, you won't be able to just go down and buy it, you'll have to prowl eBay and TOF and the exchange until your ship comes and you find one that fits. But when that happens, you will appreciate it way more than you will a made in pick-a-Third-World-country compromise, and I use "compromise" in a most charitable sense. $180 is a lot of money, at least to me, and throwing it away on a crappy coat is, in my opinion, foolish.

If you are on a budget, then be frugal, not foolish, and take the extra time and effort to find something truly worthwhile instead of something that's just convenient.

I say all this as someone who sees tons--I'm not exaggerating, tons--of used JAB, Evan Picone, Bachrachs and other similar brand camel hair coats and sport coats on a near daily basis in thrift stores, and guess what? There is no market for them. Want a tan camel hair sport coat in perfect condition? I passed one up this afternoon. It was around 42R, I'd say, and priced at $2.50, which was half off--I'd seen it every single day for the past six weeks until it made the markdown list. And still no one wants it. Same thing with LE shirts and sweaters that so many folks drool over and compare/contrast with other low-end brands. There's a lifetime supply of that stuff for a song every day of the freakin' week at Goodwill for well south of five bucks. Doesn't that say something?

I just don't understand spending $100 or $180 when that same money, or less, could get you into BB or JP or HF. Is brand-new really that crucial? Would you rather drive a new Yugo or a used Mercedes? That's kind of how I look at it. Sorry for the rant.



dxrham said:


> Thanks for confirming my feelings on the JAB camel hair coats. The $180 price is what they have been having it on "sale" for during the last several weeks I have been considering buying the polo coat. I remember my grandfather wearing a similar one decades ago, and I think that it would be a well suited coat to wear on Sundays or other occasions to dress up for. I unrstand that JAB is not the greatest in quality, but I am just looking for something to get me through until I can make some higher tier purchases.
> 
> Chris


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

32 I wish you would stop holding back, and tell us how you really feel! ! !

:biggrin:


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey RR if it makes you feel any better, I did buy since last week

Fioravanti black cashmere sport coat $76 + 10 shipping, ebay, it fits but the gorge is cut rather low, I'm not sure about it.

BB camel hair plaid sport coat $20 plus 13 shipping, ebay, haven't got it yet.

Zegna Navy "subtle" plaid sport coat $20 plus 12 shipping, ebay, haven't got it yet. (Probably orphaned suit jacket?) For this price I could cut it apart just to look at the construction. It is a three button BTW.

Pendleton Black Watch Plaid board shirt from Trad Thrift forum, haven't got it yet.

Lockie lambswool shawl collar cardigan from Trad Thrift forum, haven't got it yet.

Yes I have a problem and need help.
ic12337:

But you must realize that I have no idea what I am doing, just experimenting and trying to build a wardrobe without going broke. One more thing, 48L are not as easy to find as some other sizes.

Anyway that's why we need guys like you to give us guidance, and believe me the generosity of the people on the forums is much appreciated.

:icon_hailthee:

So keep those rants coming! ! !

:icon_viking:


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

^^

You're trying too hard.

It's really tough to hold back, I know, but it doesn't sound like you have a plan here. That's going to result in a lot of mistakes, stuff that never gets worn and sucks up closet space. Figure out what basics you need, then buy that and only that. Start with a navy blazer, and not just any navy blazer. Make it BB or better. Then tan slacks, again, BB or better. Same with decent shirts, which sell in your size secondhand for around $15 shipped. It won't happen overnight, sure, but just about anyone, regardless of size, can build a decent wardrobe within six months by going slow, being diligent and resisting the urge to pull the trigger every time they see something that fits.

Don't worry, you're in good company. Everyone starts out buying way too much way too soon, it seems. And JAB takes advantage of this unstoppable urge with ubiquitous sales. Just remember (and this is coming from a guy who has way more stuff than you can possibly imagine), you really only need two or three sport coats, two or three suits, four pairs of trousers, six dress shirts, ten ties and three pairs of shoes to look like a million bucks, no matter what--and everyone you run across will think you have six walk-iin closets. Once you're set with high-quality basics, then you can start branching out. Until then, resist the urge. It's impossibly tough, but do it as best you can.

Finally, when it comes to eBay, be very careful. In my experience, measurements from most sellers are unreliable. Stick with the exchange here or TOF, where sellers tend to be reliable and measurements, the most crucial aspect of buying secondhand online, are trustworthy.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

That's a brilliant post, zzdocxx. Heed it. :smile:


----------



## boatswaindog (Nov 18, 2010)

I am referencing the polo overcoat. I am only writing about this one JAB item. I think that anyone who purchases it will be pleased with the quality and will get many years of wear out of it. (Of course others may disagree).


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Sorry didn't mean to hijack the thread. . . 

:redface:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

32rollandrock said:


> Would you rather drive a new Yugo....


We must be the same vintage!!


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't have a lot of good 2nd hand shops to troll around here, and I've been burned too many times on e-bay. JAB has Cashmire Navy (and other color) blazers for $190 and they are not crap. I scooped one up and happily so. I won't feel one bit inferior wearing it. I've had one before that I can no longer wear due to weight gain. It was quite serviceable. I would go for the cashmire over the camel hair personally.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Due respect, it is crap. Sorry, but JAB does not sell quality menswear. You are right about eBay, though.



Saltydog said:


> I don't have a lot of good 2nd hand shops to troll around here, and I've been burned too many times on e-bay. JAB has Cashmire Navy (and other color) blazers for $190 and they are not crap. I scooped one up and happily so. I won't feel one bit inferior wearing it. I've had one before that I can no longer wear due to weight gain. It was quite serviceable. I would go for the cashmire over the camel hair personally.


----------



## g3dahl (Aug 26, 2011)

I came home from work Wednesday, wearing my JAB camel jacket, and saw this thread. I bought it from someone on the thrift exchange forum a couple of months ago. I don't know how old it is, but it looks nice, feels nice and fits beautifully, and the label says Made in USA.

As always, I enjoyed wearing it. Was that a sin?


----------



## boatswaindog (Nov 18, 2010)

I just don't think that generic claims of 'crap' are terribly useful. To return to the subject of the camel hair polo overcoat. The sizing and style are right on. Although I am not a tailor, the stitching seems right, durable with no missed or loose threads. The fabric is heavy. Although it indicates it is 100% camel hair, I suspect it may have some wool in it. The problem with the more expensive camel hair is that the fabric is not durable. It will quickly wear on the cuffs and seat. This coat will wear well for many years. Mine is over two years old at this point. 
The post is directed at people who are in the market for such an item but hesitate to spend over a thousand dollars for a polo coat. If you can find one on the used market for less, I certainly wouldn't criticize your purchase, but that may be a long and difficult search. And the fabric may be frayed. (I think it was Bruce Boyer in his book 'Elegance' that pointed out the advantge of the wool camel hair blend over pure camel hair. Don't take my word for it.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

No, older JAB stuff, much of it made in USA, is quite good. I'm presuming your coat has a red label in it with fat lettering relative to today's label.



g3dahl said:


> I came home from work Wednesday, wearing my JAB camel jacket, and saw this thread. I bought it from someone on the thrift exchange forum a couple of months ago. I don't know how old it is, but it looks nice, feels nice and fits beautifully, and the label says Made in USA.
> 
> As always, I enjoyed wearing it. Was that a sin?


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

You raise some good points but the essential one remains the same: A camel hair polo coat is not a basic or an essential, therefore, one should wait until a quality one becomes available. Camel hair is not as durable as other fabrics, true, but that's also a function of proper care and maintenance. If you don't take care of a garment--any garment, regardless of maker--the garment will not last. With regard to a secondhand camel coat, if the prior owner kept it guarded from moths with cedar, kept it hung up on a proper coat hanger and didn't wear it every day for ten years (which would be hard to imagine), then it's very possible for a camel hair coat to last a very long time. I would imagine there is also good quality camel hair fabric and poorer quality camel hair fabric, and it's a pretty safe bet which JAB makes coats from.

Really, it boils down to a mind set oft-repeated on these threads, but also oft forgotten: The reason a lot of us dress in the clothes we do is that the clothes are timeless, and an inexorable part of this is quality. In short--and in an ideal world (I don't have a limitless bank account, either)--you can't separate quality from The Look. JAB usually fails on both fronts and only occasionally succeeds on one. But never on both.



boatswaindog said:


> I just don't think that generic claims of 'crap' are terribly useful. To return to the subject of the camel hair polo overcoat. The sizing and style are right on. Although I am not a tailor, the stitching seems right, durable with no missed or loose threads. The fabric is heavy. Although it indicates it is 100% camel hair, I suspect it may have some wool in it. The problem with the more expensive camel hair is that the fabric is not durable. It will quickly wear on the cuffs and seat. This coat will wear well for many years. Mine is over two years old at this point.
> The post is directed at people who are in the market for such an item but hesitate to spend over a thousand dollars for a polo coat. If you can find one on the used market for less, I certainly wouldn't criticize your purchase, but that may be a long and difficult search. And the fabric may be frayed. (I think it was Bruce Boyer in his book 'Elegance' that pointed out the advantge of the wool camel hair blend over pure camel hair. Don't take my word for it.


----------



## g.michael (Jul 9, 2010)

I buy a decent amount of clothes at JAB--I always buy online when the appropriate sale comes up and occasionally score some fantastic deals ($47 traveler tailored fit wool slacks for everyday business wear). You do have to know what you need and what a decent price is for the merchandise--their marketing strategy is confusing to the casual observer but if learn the timing of their big sales and can get some stuff on the "buy one, get two free, plus $25 off every $125 you spend", you can get some great deals. If something doesn't work out (rare) i take it right into my local store for a refund and therefore don't have to worry about return shipping.

With that said, I bought their "$395" camel hair blazer a few years ago for $120 or so--it's $99 today on the website sale--and it has been a great buy for me. I wear it a couple dozen times each fall winter and get many compliments on it. It's held up well so far.


----------



## Bernie Zack (Feb 10, 2010)

Just bought a Christmas-red cashmere sport coat from JAB for 125.00 during their 70% off sale. 

While I don't disagree with other members' comments that it would be nicer to be in a BB or other maker, the fact remains that if you are buying an item that you are going to wear 3 - 5 times per year (in my case, only at Christmas time, since I have a red linen blazer that I wear frequently in the summer months) then JAB is NOT a bad deal, especially at Christmas time. 

Here's another one for you, and again, it pertains to out-of-the-ordinary items, I own a patchwork madras coat that I wear ALOT during the summer months, as well as a seersucker suit both purchased new at JAB. Had them for about 2 years now and they are still going strong. I recently purchased a BB patch madras, but I won't put the JAB one away until it is falling off in patches from my body! I love it too much.

As for trousers, dress shirts, and other everyday wear, I agree that you are better served by purchasing from BB.

So there's my two cents about JAB!

Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

You must live in better areas. Thrift stores here are abominations. Alleged quality notwithsatding, I'd rather pay the extra money to be able to avoid most of those who frequent thrift shops and to skip wearing dead mens' clothes.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I know just what you mean. I also loathe the sort of trash that frequent thrift stores. Much better to rub shoulders with the sartorially splendid one finds at JAB.



Epaminondas said:


> You must live in better areas. Thrift stores here are abominations. Alleged quality notwithsatding, I'd rather pay the extra money to be able to avoid most of those who frequent thrift shops and to skip wearing dead mens' clothes.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

boatswaindog said:


> Apparently they are being closed out at Joseph A Bank. The polo coat and single breasted camel hair coat are available for $180.00 in limited sizes. I own the polo coat. It may be made in a less luxurious fabric than ones selling for over a thousand dollars, but in style, detail and tailoring it is a fine coat. At the price it may be the best clothing value out there. This may be the only chance to buy an icon of American style at a give away price


This thread has gotten to be a p-----g contest. Buy the coat. You won't be sorry. It is a good deal--though for the price you can get a cashmire which you will like better.


----------



## Luckycharmboi2 (May 30, 2009)

Is Jos Bank clothing the nicest clothing around? No. But there are some quality items in the store, and some good deals to be had. Cedar shoe trees on sale (woodlore), wool socks (a lot are made in italy)' some US and Italian made ties (mostly in the signauture gold or joseph lines), basic flannel trousers (made offshore, bit quite servicable for work), even some of the signature gold suits aren't bad as utility suits. 

As for the camel hair sport coats, ive never bought one from jab. I've seen them, and they certainly do not feel as nice as the loro piana BB sack (which i have). I do know a couple of people with them, and they seem a little more prone to pilling. At 100, maybe that's ok.

JAB is not top-of-the line mens clothing. I dont think they really claim to be. For the most part, they cater to menn needing suits as work clothes. And for most people not into clothes, if they have to wear suits, they are perfectly happy with JAB which is a lot easier on the pocketbook than BB, Press, etc. I also remember a past commen on this page,with which i whole-heartedly agree.

Basically, with all of the crap most people wear, if all men shopped at JAB they would be much better dressed than they currently are.


----------



## boatswaindog (Nov 18, 2010)

I think I confused things by not specifying that I am only referencing the camel hair polo OVERCOAT. I guess it is sort of nice to see some people so passionate about clothes in general. I only meant to suggest that the Camel Hair OVERCOAT is in the league with far more expensive OVERCOATS. Peace.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Here, here. We may disagree, probably do. Passion, only, would fuel someone to be on a website like this.



boatswaindog said:


> I think I confused things by not specifying that I am only referencing the camel hair polo OVERCOAT. I guess it is sort of nice to see some people so passionate about clothes in general. I only meant to suggest that the Camel Hair OVERCOAT is in the league with far more expensive OVERCOATS. Peace.


----------



## Bernie Zack (Feb 10, 2010)

Luckycharmboi2 said:


> As for the camel hair sport coats, ive never bought one from jab. I've seen them, and they certainly do not feel as nice as the loro piana BB sack (which i have). I do know a couple of people with them, and they seem a little more prone to pilling. At 100, maybe that's ok.
> 
> Basically, with all of the crap most people wear, if all men shopped at JAB they would be much better dressed than they currently are.


That is funny! I forgot to mention that I bought the JAB red cashmere sportcoat because I did NOT win a BB Loro Piana on the bay! Gosh darn it, if I had just bid a few more bucks!!!


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Saltydog said:


> ...for the price you can get a cashmire which you will like better.


Really? [Ears perk up]


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

I have two of these coats, one single-breasted, and one double breasted. Both bought on sale.

I have been buying tailored clothing for thirty years now, at a number of places including better department stores, local traditional men's shops, and Brooks Brothers. So I've been around the block a bit. I'm not kidding myself that these coats are the equal of what Brooks sells. But the Brooks coat isn't seven times better. My JAB coats seem well made to me, so quite a value for the price. And I can get my exact size, 44 extra long. Can't do that at BB anymore. So to dismiss all JAB merchandise as "crap" is not helpful, as someone noted above.

Best,
Don


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Just got back from GW. Saw, conservatively, a dozen JAB sport coats and suits, not a darn thing wrong with any of them, all marked $5 or less, most with tags indicating they'd been on the racks for at least a month--the brand languishes nearly as long as Haggar. Didn't see a single BB, Burberry or even Nordstrom. Not that that says anything, or anything. I'm just saying...

Now, if you have an eye and know what to look for, maybe, just maybe, there is something in JAB worth considering. I wouldn't know. I've never seen anything when I drop in to pick up hangers and shoe trees during sales, and the last thing I bought at JAB, a pair of socks, developed holes after less than six wears. Looking for quality at JAB is, in my opinion, like hunting for Aldens at GW or SA. Sure, you might find a pair once in a decade (which has been my success rate, and I thrift every day), but you have to dig through a lot of Florsheim.

Due respect, to say something that costs seven times as much isn't seven times better is not helpful. For instance, lots of folks would pay seven times more to look twice as nice, and that's the case here. There were two postings on WAYWT a couple months by Oregtorix in this regard that are quite instructive. In one, he is wearing a JAB charcoal suit that looks fine, UNTIL you see him a couple days later wearing a similarly colored and styled Oxxford suit. The difference is night and day. Full disclosure, I have a couple JAB suits hiding in my closet somewhere. They are rarely, if ever, worn. There's just no point when better--and cheaper (the exchange, hint, hint)--alternatives are out there for folks on a budget.

Repeating what has been oft-said by myself and others--you're better off buying quality than the schlap offered by JAB--isn't likely to convince a lot of folks not to waste their money at JAB. That's fine, I suppose, but if it saves one neophyte from learning the hard way, then speaking up is, I think, worth it.



dcjacobson said:


> I have two of these coats, one single-breasted, and one double breasted. Both bought on sale.
> 
> I have been buying tailored clothing for thirty years now, at a number of places including better department stores, local traditional men's shops, and Brooks Brothers. So I've been around the block a bit. I'm not kidding myself that these coats are the equal of what Brooks sells. But the Brooks coat isn't seven times better. My JAB coats seem well made to me, so quite a value for the price. And I can get my exact size, 44 extra long. Can't do that at BB anymore. So to dismiss all JAB merchandise as "crap" is not helpful, as someone noted above.
> 
> ...


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

32rollandrock said:


> , a dozen JAB sport coats and suits, not a darn thing wrong with any of them, all marked $5 or less,


Any cashmere or camelhair in 48L?



32rollandrock said:


> There were two postings on WAYWT a couple months by Oregtorix in this regard that are quite instructive. In one, he is wearing a JAB charcoal suit that looks fine, UNTIL you see him a couple days later wearing a similarly colored and styled Oxxford suit. The difference is night and day.


Link? I think that would be instructive and I'd like to check that out.

:icon_hailthee:


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Funny story. I have a single breasted JAB Camel Hair topcoat. I wore it into the office the other day and my co-worker complimented me and asked what the material was. I replied "I'd like to pretend it's camel hair, but I'm sure it's a wool blend or something." I looked in the jacket and to my surprise it said "100% camel hair."

The coat is fine for what it is... it's warm, didn't cost much, looks fine compared to all the other young lawyers who all have black wool topcoats from JAB. I'll buy something better when my loans are paid off.


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

> Due respect, to say something that costs seven times as much isn't seven times better is not helpful. For instance, lots of folks would pay seven times more to look twice as nice, and that's the case here. There were two postings on WAYWT a couple months by Oregtorix in this regard that are quite instructive. In one, he is wearing a JAB charcoal suit that looks fine, UNTIL you see him a couple days later wearing a similarly colored and styled


Friend, we will just have to disagree. I wouldn't even say that the BB coat looks twice as nice. it is of course subjective. And, my remarks were limited to the camel hair overcoats, NOT suits. Comparing BB and JAB suits is completely different.
Regards,
Don


----------

